# Children's things



## RelicRaker (Apr 27, 2017)

Exploring the tailing pile from an excavation site that's been left idle for months, I've found some interesting stuff other than bottles—
most notably some doll parts, children's shoe soles, clay marbles, etc.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 28, 2017)

That's always fun stuff to find.


----------



## RelicRaker (May 7, 2017)

Lately it's been porcelain doll heads...


----------

